# Salary for surgeon



## rgawai (Jun 27, 2015)

I am Offered a Job in VPS healthcare hospital

How much should be the salary fr a Senior Surgeon

How much is the approx expenses ( Indian Standards) single person
including accomodation


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Surely if you have been offered a job then there will be a salary offer with it. It is usually easier to post details of your offer here and people can say whether the offer looks reasonable.


----------

